

PyCon 2013 March 13-21, Santa Clara - Keynotes and more announced. - jnoller
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/08/pycon-us-2013-keynotes-jobs-fair.html

======
jnwng
Last year's pycon was great, hearing pg, stormy peters, david beazley and the
benevolent guido talk was a great experience, especially for someone who is
still in school like I am. In fact, I'm wearing the pycon t-shirt right now!

~~~
jnoller
Nice. Make sure to come this year for sure - I guarantee it will be even more
mind expanding.

~~~
jnwng
Don't worry, I'm going to make it my mission to come this year, going to be
submitting a poster too, hopefully our team can get a chance to present at the
poster session.

------
freyrs3
Get your tickets and hotel rooms early this year, last year they sold out
months in advance.

~~~
briancurtin
If anyone has to get approval from their manager, I'd suggest they get moving
on that very soon. Look for ticket sales to open up in the fall, and expect
them to move quickly like last year.

We heard from a lot of people that ticket sales opened and were sold out
before they were able to hear back from everyone up their chain of approvals.

------
pydanny
Raymond Hettiger and Jessica McKellar as keynote speakers! Yeah!

